# soap recipes?



## bee target (Jul 5, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone would like to share some of their soap recipes that use honey and beeswax as main ingredients? Thanks!!


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Target,
You can do a search of this forum for past posts on your subject. The botton is on the menu bar near the top of the page. 
I did just that http://beesource.com/forums/search.php?searchid=1420880
and there are a few posts that might help.
Sheri


----------



## bee target (Jul 5, 2006)

thank you


----------

